

Android is almost fully supported with Linux kernel 3.3 - DallaRosa
http://www.androidcentral.com/linux-kernel-33-released-android-support-almost-complete

======
krakensden
Don't be too hopeful- Binder is still a big sticking point, and nothing is
going to work without it. The two schools of thought on it are:

* It is a terrible, terrible interface that doesn't belong in the kernel

* Linux supports SysV IPC because other Unices do, Binder is at least as popular

Before you pile in and declare your reasonableness by endorsing the latter
position, please understand that the former is not exactly on thin ice.

~~~
ajross
Binder was merged. But yes, both of the above are true.

~~~
krakensden
I thought it was just merged into staging?

------
nextparadigms
Someone else said that full support will come with kernel 3.5. But does that
mean Linux apps will be able to work on Android then?

~~~
rlpb
Linux apps generally expect a full software stack. Android's userspace is
radically different (and for good reason). There's no GNU libc or GNU
coreutils or GTK/Qt or X. There's a minimal libc implementation, busybox, and
an Android-specific framebuffer-based GUI framework. From the source it
appears that Google have tried hard to exclude GPL'd code as much as possible,
too.

Getting Linux apps to (natively) run on Android isn't really affected by this
news. The kernel was already as close as it needed to be. It's userspace
that's the issue.

~~~
ajross
No busybox in android; that too is GPL software that Andy Rubin and the pre-
Google Android people didn't want to ship. They actually hacked up a minimal
"toolbox" to avoid shipping it. Sad, really.

~~~
nextparadigms
Why did they remove it? What is GPL stopping them from doing?

~~~
ajross
It's just the standard fear. Shipping GPL code you didn't write means that you
need to honor a license in ways you might not forsee. Some people view that as
a scary risk and some don't. Rubin is firmly in the "GNU is for commies" camp.
Shrug.

------
ghost91
Yay, hopefully I can soon run Android parallel to a x-server on my netbook

